# Potential move to Spain



## Michaelc2015 (Jul 17, 2015)

hi 
I am potentially looking at moving to Spain at the middle of August. Would ideally like everything sorted prior to moving, IE.. Job, accommodation. Area wise I am very flexible, I have just became very disillusioned with life in the UK and have no ties so feel this is now the perfect time to do something about it. 

Basically what I require if possible is are there any bar owners or restaurant owners or hotels requiring staff that can get in touch with me and have a chat and see if we can arrange something. 

Many thanks


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

I'm sorry to burst your bubble so early on in your potential move but there are literally millions looking for ANY job at all - even lowly paid bar work and they all speak Spanish already.

You really need to have another think about why you want to leave the UK. Spain is certainly not the place to go if you need work to live!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

You would need to have an employment contract and pay into the system to enable you to be covered by healthcare, otherwise you would need private care

Jo xxx


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

Even for seasonal work in a restaurant or bar, mid August is at the very height of the tourist season and the owners of establishments will have taken their staff on for the summer some time ago, and once September has gone by, they will start reducing staff numbers again. It's the worst possible time to come looking for a job like that, round about April and you might stand a better chance.

The same applies to accommodation, really. There will be little availability and what there is will be at it's most expensive.


----------



## Dunpleecin (Dec 20, 2012)

Michael,

Whilst the above posts are 100% correct, if you have no job in the UK, no ties and no nothing, then if you came over you'd literally have nothing to lose so in some ways you'll be no worse off if you came to have a look. As the others said though, actually finding anything other than a low paid job in some ex pat bar where you won't need to speak Spanish is probably the best you can hope for.

If you have a job in the UK, it's a no brainer, you have to keep it.

Good luck.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

and the majority of benefits (even the dole) you can't transfer, plus to get any dole money (paro) here you will have had to work at least a year, and paid in to Social security, even then, what you get is a miserable pittance for only a few months. Most bar work and other similar work is "on the black", i.e. all payments are under the table, you have no contract, and no unemployment benefit at all because you weren't paying in and, in fact, as far as the authorities are concerned you weren't even working, or even in Spain - they have no records of you. If you get sick, you aren't on the Spanish health service scheme. 

If you are going to be here for more than 90 days you have to register on the foreigners' register and to do that, you have to show that you have an income of at least 600€ (clear) per month going into a Spanish bank account and prove that you have healthcare coverage with no co-pay.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Michaelc2015 said:


> hi
> I am potentially looking at moving to Spain at the middle of August. Would ideally like everything sorted prior to moving, IE.. Job, accommodation. Area wise I am very flexible, I have just became very disillusioned with life in the UK and have no ties so feel this is now the perfect time to do something about it.
> 
> Basically what I require if possible is are there any bar owners or restaurant owners or hotels requiring staff that can get in touch with me and have a chat and see if we can arrange something.
> ...


From your post, it would seem you don't know much about Spain and the current situation regarding employment, or rather lack of. I'm also guessing you have no Spanish - forgive me if I'm wrong.
Working on the black, cash in hand, is illegal. The police are cracking down on these practices. Such work is nearly always low paid, long hours and in temperatures of 30C plus, rather arduous.
You say you are 'disillusioned' with life in the UK....yet tens of thousands of young Spaniards are moving to the UK in search of work and a better life....


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

mrypg9 said:


> From your post, it would seem you don't know much about Spain and the current situation regarding employment, or rather lack of. I'm also guessing you have no Spanish - forgive me if I'm wrong.
> Working on the black, cash in hand, is illegal. The police are cracking down on these practices. Such work is nearly always low paid, long hours and in temperatures of 30C plus, rather arduous.
> You say you are 'disillusioned' with life in the UK....yet tens of thousands of young Spaniards are moving to the UK in search of work and a better life....


There is an article in today's Sur in English about just such a one, a young woman with a degree in journalism plus a teaching qualification (PGCE equivalent) who moved to Manchester and worked in a factory for a year whilst improving her English. She then moved to London and got a job there but found it very expensive (not that she couldn't afford to live there, but said she was unable to save money) so she returned to Manchester and now has a job as a teaching assistant in a primary school, where she is very happy. I just can't imagine the story playing out that way for a person of similar age, with fewer qualifications, coming the other way.


----------



## Guest (Jul 17, 2015)

jojo said:


> You would need to have an employment contract and pay into the system to enable you to be covered by healthcare, otherwise you would need private care
> 
> Jo xxx


Alternatively you can marry a Spanish national and you won't have to worry about the healthcare part or the need to pay into the system.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

nigelk said:


> Alternatively you can marry a Spanish national and you won't have to worry about the healthcare part or the need to pay into the system.


Provided the Spanish national is employed and paying into the Social Security.


----------



## Guest (Jul 17, 2015)

Michaelc2015 said:


> hi
> I am potentially looking at moving to Spain at the middle of August. Would ideally like everything sorted prior to moving, IE.. Job, accommodation. Area wise I am very flexible, I have just became very disillusioned with life in the UK and have no ties so feel this is now the perfect time to do something about it.
> 
> Basically what I require if possible is are there any bar owners or restaurant owners or hotels requiring staff that can get in touch with me and have a chat and see if we can arrange something.
> ...


Unless you know people in Spain who have their own business you stand very little chance to find paid work. Finding work in Spain is usually by mouth, even if you tried to register for work at the employment agencies those jobs are already usually filled before being advertised.

I assume you don't speak Castilian (Spanish?) - If you don't you really need to learn the language before coming over as you will be totally isolated as very few people speak English at all (even the youngsters don't use it as much)


----------



## Gazeebo (Jan 23, 2015)

One of my Spanish students has recently returned to her home town in Spain. She came to England to improve her English in the hope that she could secure a job (any job) in Spain but preferably in tourism as she has qualifications in that area to degree level. So far, she has been unsuccessful. But I do agree with what has been said that if you have nothing to lose, then give it a try, as long as you have sufficient funds to support yourself and don't over-stay your welcome! Sometimes in life you just have to take chances and I wish you all the best with your decision.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Gazeebo said:


> *Sometimes in life you just have to take chances.*


26 years ago I (a widower) was in Colombia and met somebody 18 years younger than me. One month and 17 days later we were married, a condition we are still happily in. _Sometimes_, if it feels right, you have to take the chance, otherwise you will spend the rest of your life thinking 'What if?'


----------



## Williams2 (Sep 15, 2013)

Michaelc2015 said:


> hi
> I am potentially looking at moving to Spain at the middle of August. Would ideally like everything sorted prior to moving, IE.. Job, accommodation. Area wise I am very flexible, I have just became very disillusioned with life in the UK and have no ties so feel this is now the perfect time to do something about it.
> 
> *Basically what I require if possible is are there any bar owners or restaurant owners or hotels requiring staff that can get in touch with me and have a chat and see if we can arrange something. *
> ...


As you know from the replies you've had so far and again from me - I've highlighted,
your biggest problem, namely - get out of bar work, as it doesn't pay and you will only
be one of many thousands of applicants - on the job stakes.
If I were you I would look at a career change first, look at other careers and
professions first, look at tech courses, return to college or University and get some
meaningful skills sets and qualifications behind you before leaving the UK to
seek opportunities abroad.


----------

